# GIVE US PICTURES OF YOUR DOGGIES/PUPPIES!!!!



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

The two bigger dogs (white mareema & the Border Collie) Pick on my little Mini Foxie. But don't worry she gives them what for!!! Eventhough she is little she sure can run fast and be good at ankle bitting (only dogs)!

She really does think she is 7foot tall!!


----------



## JumpingPrincessx0xx (Apr 25, 2007)

My dogs do that too. ur's r soo cute. My yellow lab bites my husky even though my husky is bigger?


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

This is my dog Sampson.


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

This is my dog Buddy he is a min pin x chiwowa x foxy lol i cant spell them lol but yeh hes no with us any more he got hit by a car bout a month ago  not good and the other dog is my german shepard,
Niki
i cant seem to get a pic of buddy on here but i will try later on, this here is Niki


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Here's a picture of my big boy

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x65/halspics/1yearold.jpg

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x65/halspics/100_0612.jpg


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

HAL said:


> Here's a picture of my big boy
> 
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x65/halspics/1yearold.jpg
> 
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x65/halspics/100_0612.jpg


what breed is he?


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

He is an English Mastiff. He is 22 months. Not quite full grown yet. He weighs 150lbs.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

HA i knew it was a Mastiff!!!! *spelling?* i know some one with 5 mastif puppies!!! THEY'RE HUGE!!!! there's a mastiff at the barn i bored at that looks just like yours, he's not alowed around the barn/horse because he's know for attacking. 

Fact: The Mastif was bred to kill horses!!!! *or so i was told by the barn owner*


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

Actually, Mastiffs were bred for soldiers back in the Molosser days. 

What is Mastiff?
A Mastiff is a giant breed of dog, descended from the ancient Alaunt and Molosser. The general term 'mastiff' is used to refer to many different breeds around the world, probably all descended from the same root stock. The proper noun 'Mastiff', however, is used to refer to a specific breed of mastiff, the breed that originated in England over 2,000 years ago.Breeders today have bred the Mastiff for gentleness and have created an excellent companion, large enough to deter intruders and yet gentle enough to be dependable around children.

My dog is the coolest dog I have ever had. I have had german shepards, huskey's, and a Akita. He is the kindess dog you will ever meet, but very protective. He doesn't like agression. Infact he gets in between my kids when they are playing agressively. Most of the time, he's pretty much afraid of his own shadow. Of course he's still young. He likes being with people. He never leaves the yard. I could go on and on. I can't say enough about him. Can you tell???

In this day and age, I've never heard of them("the breed") being attackers of any kind. There are all different offsprings of the Mastiff breeds. Ex. Bull Mastiffs(bull and Mastiff) Neopolitan(I've heard can be agressive), Cane Corso Masttiff (Spanish decendants). In all my research on the Mastiff history, I've never read that they bred to kill horses. If that were true, I wouldn't have gotten a mastiff. I love my horse and wouldn't put him in a bad situation.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

HAL said:


> Actually, Mastiffs were bred for soldiers back in the Molosser days.
> 
> What is Mastiff?
> A Mastiff is a giant breed of dog, descended from the ancient Alaunt and Molosser. The general term 'mastiff' is used to refer to many different breeds around the world, probably all descended from the same root stock. The proper noun 'Mastiff', however, is used to refer to a specific breed of mastiff, the breed that originated in England over 2,000 years ago.Breeders today have bred the Mastiff for gentleness and have created an excellent companion, large enough to deter intruders and yet gentle enough to be dependable around children.
> ...


ok thanx for clearifing that for me. i've been a little afraid to ride my horse away from the barn area where the dog cant get us. i didnt want my baby getting hurt buy the dog. kool now i can ride in peace!!!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

this is my black labrador, she is 2 years and 3months today, anyways, even though she is 2years old and 3months she still acts like a 6month old puppy. Her name is stella and i love her to bits:


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

ok thanx for clearifing that for me. i've been a little afraid to ride my horse away from the barn area where the dog cant get us. i didnt want my baby getting hurt buy the dog. kool now i can ride in peace!!! [/quote]

Be Careful. If the guy says his dog doesn't like horses, he may not. It all depends on how he was raised, just like any other dog. Again, I've never heard of mastiffs, being automatically aggressive. It really depends on how they are raised. I demanded my dog from the begining to be gentle and never played rough with him So far so good.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*another one*

how cute?

He is my savage guard dog real savage but in this photo he looks so laid back. He isn't savage to us (family) but others WOW!! We need him cause we have expensive horses, so we need a dog to keep em away!! The stealers i mean!!

Sorry pic not loading load it later gotta go.....


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice doggies! 

Here are some of mine. 
Mayah and her brother Darius, they were thrown away at 3 weeks of age. A friend took them in and nursed them until they were 6 weeks old, then she gave them to me a couple of days later. They are Rott mixes. I think Mayah is mixed with a German Shephard. Darius... Im not sure, I think he has a little Shep. in him, but he thinks he is a Basset Hound! LOL, he's a funny, confused dog. They are 1 1/2 yrs. old now.
As puppies 








About three months ago









This is Sophie, she is a Cockapoo throwback. Cocker and Poodle. She is now 9 months old. 
Puppy
















More recent








March








My favorite. Her first meeting with Christy. Christy isn't sure what it is??? Smells like a dog, but sure doesn't look like a dog?
















And of course, sitting on her throne!








As you can tell by the pic overload, I'm crazy about this tiny girl!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

aww the cockpoo?? (didnt look right) is so cute this is my boy hes only 3months and is a staffyXwiry terrier
















this was when he was just a baby


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwv maremma i love them


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Aw, everyone has such cute puppy dogs!  

This is my doggie, Cubby. He's a 6 year old Yorkshire Terrior. He's small, but I swear he thinks he's as big as a Great Dane. He's so full of himself sometimes :roll: . lol.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g294/CowgirlatHeart21/littlecubbys.jpg


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

*YOU GOTTA LAUGH!*

My mini foxie is such a dag!!! She acts likea puppy but really she is a 6yr grown woman!!!  
And for the Border Collie Booster aka Rocket Booster (his agility is amazing) he puts up with her yanking eating his body parts that includes his tail, leg, ear and the lip. She can sometimes make him yelp but he doesn't do anything, i mean he is like 3 times as big as her and he only gumsher back. 

But oh god if he steps on her delicate foot she has him.

Charlotte Elizabeth (Mini Foxie) is such a princess, spoilt lil brat, but guess what i love her with all my heart!!     

Thanks for your replys love ya dogs!! Keep em coming!! 8) 

[/img]


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

This is Georgia a mini foxi x [/img]


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

My babies <3


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

OMG they have to be the cutest bundles of fluff I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW sooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## edozier1 (May 1, 2007)

This is my boy, Samson, who is a Great Dane pup...
here is when we first got him...









growing...









this is about 6 months maybe?









he's now 9 months with a tail that can clear a coffee table! hehe
he's bigger than me! I'll try to get some current ones and post them!









We also have two Boston's, Moose and Belle...


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

Thankyou, they are cute, here are more pictures of my babies


----------

